# My evening walk



## Snuffleufflegus

Took ah couple of pics this evening on my walk of half moon cove here in eastport.


----------



## Cookiegal

Very pretty.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Cookiegal said:


> Very pretty.


Thankyou


----------



## Cookiegal

👍


----------



## DR.M

I like them very much! The second one is perfect for a desktop wallpaper!


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

ty


----------



## xrobwx71

DR.M said:


> I like them very much! The second one is perfect for a desktop wallpaper!


Yes, a much better version than the Windows XP Bliss wallpaper.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

If you would like to download the full size image of these for wallpaper,feel free to do so here at my deviant art page  glad you all like them.

https://www.deviantart.com/xxaries1970xx/gallery/82077076/my-photography


----------



## DR.M

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RT

Ah! Who wouldn't chose a place like that for their final resting place...
beautiful!
I just want curl up in the moss and n'ere wake again


----------

